# Surf Fishing Gulf Shores / Orange Beach



## cophunter308 (Oct 1, 2017)

I’m going down Wednesday through Sunday and hope to be doing a lot of surf fishing. This will be my first go at surf fishing. Any recommendations for fishing the surf this time of year, bait, times, rigs, etc...

Any advice will be appreciated. Specific spots?  I dont think I’ll be targeting any specific species of fish,  I just want to catch any fish that I can. 

Will the bay around Fairhope be better than the main gulf surf?

I’ll only shore or pier fish this go round.


----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Check out the Pensacola Fishing Forum lots of good info on there for surf fishing and up to date surf fishing reports!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Oct 2, 2017)

There's a little cut that comes out of little lagoon easy to find. Very good fishing. Cut goes straight into the gulf. Lots of reds and trout are caught there. If you come in on 59 make a right when you see the hangout. Follow till you come to the bridge pull off to the right just before the bridge its pay parking. From there walk under the bridge to the mouth of the cut


----------



## cophunter308 (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2017)

I have had good luck on the west end of Little Lagoon. I was fishing from a pier that went with the house I rented. Caught Trout, Red, Flounder and Croaker. Only problem, is that there are 10 Jillion Pin fish. I fished Mud Minnows and live Shrimp, free lining and under a popping cork.


----------



## Joel (Oct 3, 2017)

Hunter/Mason said:


> There's a little cut that comes out of little lagoon easy to find. Very good fishing. Cut goes straight into the gulf. Lots of reds and trout are caught there. If you come in on 59 make a right when you see the hangout. Follow till you come to the bridge pull off to the right just before the bridge its pay parking. From there walk under the bridge to the mouth of the cut



Good advice.  Top water such as Zara Spooks at first light and fresh whole dead shrimp, preferably food grade, on a carolina rig with a 1 oz weight.  Flourocarbon leader with a small treble hook.  Throw in the cut on an outgoing tide and let it bump along slowly.
Also, try Fishbites in sandflea or shrimp flavor on a dropper rig in the surf here.


----------



## jacobmldn (Oct 4, 2017)

I think you might find a lot of wind and rain on Sunday!!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm headed to my place in Orange Beach Sunday (depending on the storm). Gotta get the boat back down and the kids are out of school. If it's not too rough I'm gonna let em load up on spainish close to the beach. Then hit the dock lights at night for trout and reds.


----------



## Joel (Oct 5, 2017)

Hunter/Mason said:


> I'm headed to my place in Orange Beach Sunday (depending on the storm). Gotta get the boat back down and the kids are out of school. If it's not too rough I'm gonna let em load up on spainish close to the beach. Then hit the dock lights at night for trout and reds.



We had talked about going this weekend as well but my wife's goldendoodle is expecting puppies soon and doesn't want to leave her.  Good luck to yall.  Let me know how you do.


----------



## weagle (Oct 6, 2017)

The Gulf State Park Pier is awesome.  Lots of Kings, Spanish, Redfish and Bonito caught this time of year.  

There's a great forum here: (you need to sign up to see the latest reports) 

http://www.gulfshorespierfishing.com/forum.php

Surf fishing is usually tough because of the amount of June Grass (sea weed) in the water.  The cuts and the River mouth under perdido bridge are good spots to try.


----------



## cophunter308 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the input. Between yesterday and today I fished the canal, Perdido Pass and Little Lagoon Pass. I caught a couple Mangrove Snapper, several pin fish, croaker, catfish and a 20 plus pound Jack Crevalle that put up a 15 minute fight. The weather was great for fishing these two days. I won’t be able to fish the next two days but I’ll be back next weekend to give it another go.
Good luck to everyone else that’s going to try and get some fishing in.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 7, 2017)

Hunter/Mason said:


> There's a little cut that comes out of little lagoon easy to find. Very good fishing. Cut goes straight into the gulf. Lots of reds and trout are caught there. If you come in on 59 make a right when you see the hangout. Follow till you come to the bridge pull off to the right just before the bridge its pay parking. From there walk under the bridge to the mouth of the cut



I've fished that spot many times, have caught a ton of mangrove snapper behind the little tug boat that's always beached there, have caught some big trout, i net small pin fish bait for smaller fish, then will use the larger pin fish for bigger fish. The pier is pretty good, have caught a ton of Spanish and lady fish from the beach using a jig and popping cork. The Gulf shores pier is good too.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Oct 7, 2017)

Had a guy from on here tell me about fish bites. I got some and used em after the boys used all the shrimp( 4th of July) me my boys and buddy caught at least 75 short reds on those things. Only 1 keeper. I'd have never thought they would catch fish. All caught in that cut. With Nate I doubt we're leaving before Tuesday now.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ive done pretty well in the surf at Gulf Shores on the Krocodile spoon. Trout, Spanish macks, reds, skip jacks.


----------

